# Sexing Chocolates?



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Anyone know if there's *any* way to even hint at the sex of a _H. temporalis_? Ours is about 5"-6" in length. It'd would be kinda interesting to find a mate.... maybe. :roll:

Is behavior any indication? Ours is kind of territorial... has held territory against a *much* larger blackbelt in the "other" tank, and now sort of "owns" a third of the 75g it's in presently. That makes me think "male"... but what do I know? :lol:

Thanks!

-Ryan


----------



## arih (Dec 3, 2008)

Ryan I have been breeding and raising temporalis from a small group of wild fish I purchased a few tears ago. I currently have several groups ranging from juviniles to adults, at 5-6" yours is an adult. When you have many examples in front of you it is easy to distinguish the sexes the males tend to be larger with longer flowing fins. Post a picture of your fish and i will try to help you out. If you would like to get a mate I have plenty of options for you. Check the post titled "chocolates" Jan 14 where a member Don purchaced a pair on my chocolates from me and they spawned in 30 hours. Impressive if I do say so myself.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks!... I was meaning to respond to your offer in the other thread.

Here's a pic of our chocolate in this thread:

http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=172588&start=75

Kinda crummy images... I have a video somewhere, too.

Potentially, I could work something out with you next time I drive through NY. I have family in RI, and usually make a pitstop in Manhattan on my way home to Ohio.

Best!
-Ryan


----------



## arih (Dec 3, 2008)

That looks like a really healthy male, keep up the good work, I have a few females that you would like. I have severums just like you I do have some agressive cichlids but I love the fact that chocolates can coexist with just about any type of fish you keep them with.


----------



## nothing else matter (Oct 2, 2007)

just both 2 chocos but cant tell if they are male and female. cant post pics yet. can anyone really describe, at least, how to distinguish the sexes. the guy in my lfs said that the males has a more rounded forehead, but not a hump, and the female has a straigh/sloping head. dont know if thats true though


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

How big/old are your chocolates?

-Ryan


----------



## nothing else matter (Oct 2, 2007)

cant tell really how old. approximately 3 to 4 inches. the guy at the lfs said about the head shape. by that, the smaller one will be the male. but arih said male tends to have the longer flowing fins. both have that, lol. cant find any source to tell me how really. at least i know we 2 share the same problem  

hope others chime in to help us


----------

